# Some completed projects...



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I thought I'd share some completed projects with everyone! 

It all started with this one...Her name is Amanda and she's 4 weeks old.









quilted carseat cover and canopy with fringe:









Diaper bag & purse. Something for both of us!









Enjoy!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That Amanada project is quite something else! Looks as if you took time to put a lot of Sugar and Spice, and Everything Nice into it. (She gorgous).

The other projects are very nice and much prettier than stuff just 'off the shelf".

You've done yourself proud!

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks Angie! 

Couldn't find anything off the shelf that was pink! Go figure. The closest 'girly' carseat I could find was the new trendy pink/brown or tourquoise/brown combos. Nothing in pink & purple!! So what else could I do?! But make it myself! LOL

As for the Sugar & Spice project....that has been loads of fun!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

VERY CUTE!!!!!!!
The car seat and diaper bag are great toooo !!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh just too cute!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Beautiful baby! And what fun sewing!

BTW, I am a Child Passenger Safety Technician, and just wanted to say GREAT JOB! that the harness retainer clip is at armpit level...keeps those straps up on baby's shoulders, which keeps her IN the seat in case of an accident.

The straps should also be snug enough that you can't pinch a fold of the strap. The seat, when installed, should not move more than 1" side to side when tugged at the place on the seat where the seat belt would pass through. 

I could go on, but won't...but if anyone would like to have their child's car seat safety installation checked, you can visit the SafeKids web site to locate a child passenger safety technician near you. Checks are free, and often done by fire, police, and health departments.

Safe Travels!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

awwwww....I forgot to look at what you made.....I was oogling the baby !!!!!! PRECIOUS !!!!!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Oh man! I want one!! Could you send me the pattern for Amanda???:baby04:


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Very pretty!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, so prety and I have to say that I love the pompom fringe...just way to cute... and the baby is well you know the sweetest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

WOW..your work is truly beautiful! and little Amanda is just gorgeous. lucky her..she's now going in style!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Ohhh...what an adorably sweet little girl!

Sweet projects you made too!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's one beautiful and lucky little girl, your work is wonderful!


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Awww! What a beauty! Your projects are beautiful too. You do great work. She is a lucky little girl. 
Winona


----------



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

Adorable little Princess! The "other" projects are beautiful, as well!


----------



## Chickadee_42us (Jan 24, 2003)

If that adorable little girl is yours busybee, then you are not finished with that project!!! Oh, you mean the bag and car seat cover, very, very good idea! Nice job.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

some projects just seem to go on forever, huh?!


----------

